# Other Things To Do



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

While we are all down there for the racing, what other interesting things are there to do in the area? OK, we know the area has a lot of things to do, but maybe some ideas for some fun stuff that doesn't take all day and doesn't cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## DaveW (Jan 23, 2002)

You can go up to the city walk, There is a number of cool places to eat and shop. It is a nice place to spend a afternoon or evening.

Dave


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Golf anyone ?


The golf course i work at have rental clubs
so golf anyone?

and what Dave said 

jason

Sonny Brown from what i hear likes the food at the hotel ?


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

The go-karts up the street were cool too. Maybe we should all go together and do a "Pre-Birds warmup race"


----------



## Scarecrow One (May 24, 2002)

Disney World, Universal, and Daytona Beach and The Speedway is only an Hour away. Lots of things to do with the family while your at the Snowbirds.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

ekid138 said:


> The go-karts up the street were cool too. Maybe we should all go together and do a "Pre-Birds warmup race"


You got that right Jason Crist Butch Bebee and I went down there and had a blast Great price too 

Jaosn I would love to go golfin with you but the wife is coming this year and I wan tto do as much with here and my 3 year old (Birthday will be the 12th of Feb Bring presents Mine is the 16th )
Maybe if we can get your wife and mien to go do soemthing with the kids we can go 

Can't wait Just have to find a RV to buy for the birds 
No any for sale


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

hey Casey


ya i'll be there on the 7th so you know we'll have alot of time to get together

i don't know of an RV for sale 
the RV i'm taken down to Florida has wings

later
man


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

You need nothing else to do , Work on your cars and race thats IT 


Rocket 3 class boy this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I know this isn't really the place to post this But maybe Mike and Hank will be nice and give me some slack on it 

Any Who 
I am looking to buy a real 57 chevy 2 dr 4 dr I don't care 
Since I have been living in Mi so long I don't have any of my old contacts in the south anymore 
I know a lot of you guys are from the south too I want to buy one and pick it up when I go to the birds 
It doesn't have to be in Florida just with in the travel path kind of From Mi to Florida 
I will be going trough Alabama and not Georgia though 
If you guys can help me locate one around $5000 or so Please LMK Might even be a finder fee for it too Maybe soem 1.20's for the birds

Thanks


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

How bout a 68 Chrysler Newport?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

He said an RV not a BOAT! :lol:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I really only wamt a chevy I would be open to 55-57 But my dream car is a 57 
Thanks though 
Hank You should go to the birds


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

Boat, hell this thing is the Titanic. At any rate, try going to Old Town in Orlando when you're there. Bunch of old cars there every week. Not sure what day they meet there, but it might be your best bet.


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Old Town Cruise Nights are Friday and Saturday nights.

http://www.old-town.com/carshows.htm


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

*things to do*

A couple yrs ago i went with Butch Bebe, We hit Daytona speedway, watched ARCA cars turn some laps , did some walking around there, it was cool.. A MUST SEE...


----------

